# Embertone: Walker 1955 Steinway D (A Review)



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 24, 2018)

Please enjoy!


----------



## Sharon Fendrich (Jul 24, 2018)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Please enjoy!




Really enjoyed this Chris. Great review. One questions for a newbie... if I want to use blends of multiple mic positions, do I just load them as separate instruments and copy my midi from one track to the other and then proceed with DAW faders and such to control the amount of each mic position?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jul 25, 2018)

Sharon Fendrich said:


> Really enjoyed this Chris. Great review. One questions for a newbie... if I want to use blends of multiple mic positions, do I just load them as separate instruments and copy my midi from one track to the other and then proceed with DAW faders and such to control the amount of each mic position?


Thank you Sharon! You could do that, or also load up the mic positions in one instance of Kontakt, set them to the same midi channel, and voila! You now are playing both at the same time, and you can adjust their volumes inside Kontakt without tweaking any faders.


----------

